# Company of Heroes Tales of Valor Problem with windows 8



## AbdallahAlSayed (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I've installed Company of Heroes Tales of Valor (v2.501), every thing works fine and the installation complete successfully, and when I lunch the game it starts normally and load its files, and as in windows 7 it show a message say: "Please insert the Company of Heroes : Tales of Valor CD/DVD" with two buttons "Ok" & "Exit to Windows" and as normally I press Ok and it validate media and starts, but in windows 8 Release Preview after all that it gives a message "This application is not compatible with the installed operation system.
Please upgrade to Windows 98SE, Windows 2000 or better."
and then a message from the game "Cannot validate media" with one button "Exit to Windows". 

I Really need your help please...


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

It means that the game doesnt support windows 8 yet. I think you'll have to wait until windows 8 officialy is released. I think there wilm come a patch for the game with the compatability for windows 8. But i can be wrong too.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

You could try to use the compability mode in Windows 8 so it would use Windows 7 or earlier Windows versions. You can read more about it here:

Windows 8 Compatibility Mode « The Digital Dilemma


----------



## AbdallahAlSayed (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you but I tried it and didn't work, because the game starts normally and when it is running it checks the version of windows that's why it didn't work with compatibility.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Try with Vista Service Pack 2.

If that doesn't work, then the game just won't work on 8.


----------



## AbdallahAlSayed (Aug 14, 2012)

It works in all other version of windows expect 95, me., and 8, but there must be a solution. (crack for the game, patch...)


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

We dont offer support for cracks. I dont think there is already a patch for it. You'll have to wait a bit untill they made one and in the time between, you,ll have to switch to another windows.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just switched back to Windows 7. Hey, whaddya know! Everything works. Haha.


----------



## Inikah (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello! 

Don't know if you're still checking this thread but if you do, listen to this:

Yesterday, I reinstalled CoH (disc version) on my new Win 8 Pro 64-bit. Installation went w/o any issues, patched the game and then, when I started it, I encountered the same problem - Please upgrade to Win 98, 2000 etc. I googled a bit but sadly this was the only thread with a similar issue and it had no solution. There was something alike on an EA forums, regarding the old disc version of Crysis, but still, nothing clear.

Anyway, this is what I did. I unistalled the game, deleted everything related to it and installed it again. Now, some steps might not matter, but I'm gonna note'em all, just in case. This time around, I installed in C:/Progam Files (x86) and downloaded all patches from the site Company of Heroes - Updates. Ran each patch as admin.

After the last patch, I opened Steam and used the 'Add Non-Steam Game' Function. Pressed Play in Steam and voila! no disc activation needed, game went straight to 'User Login' Screen and I can play it now w/o any issues. After that, I made a shortcut of RelicCOH.exe on my Desktop and I can run it w/o steam, w/o the DVD in drive (as it fu**ing should run all the time).

So basically, uninstall, reinstall, use Steam. It might be worth buying the Steam complete pack when it's on 80% discount, for future safe storage.

The CoH 2 Collectors' Edition includes all 3 vanilla CoH games as well.

Hopefully, this helps, if you still haven't figured it out.

Cheers!


----------

